# Betta + Wabi Kusa



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I like this 'scape idea.


----------



## newpatch36 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah Dogfish, I think it'd be pretty rad. Any thoughts on the plants or tanks pictured?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

newpatch36 said:


> Yeah Dogfish, I think it'd be pretty rad. Any thoughts on the plants or tanks pictured?


On the plants, I think I'd go with the traditional Wabi Kusa type plants. 

My 1st thought was of the DIY here about taking the top of a Fuval edge. My second thought was to build rimless nano tank.


----------



## newpatch36 (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone else working on cool wabi kusa or betta projects right now?


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

You've inspired me  I've got an empty 5.5 gallon that I think I'm gonna experiment with. I'm leaning towards just filling it in with water, though. Does that still count?


----------

